# Help identifying genders/ MC OB etc on Fuelleborni Mbenji



## OneAndOni (Oct 26, 2019)

Just got a nice young F1 Mbenji group, 3.4

The thing is I'm still new to the whole MC, OB, O thing. I posted a link with a few of the fish if someone can identify what is what.



http://imgur.com/gqvS43p


----------



## OneAndOni (Oct 26, 2019)

http://imgur.com/O0hZdG8


Fuelleborni Mbenji F1


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not real sure what you asking. Marmalade Cat refers to a rare male OB.

1. might be a male OB, so that might be the Marmalade Cat if that is what you were sold as?
2. prob female OB
3. prob female OB
4. normal nice male
5. prob female OB


----------



## OneAndOni (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm trying to find that rare MC Male. We originally agreed on a 3.4 ratio. 2 normal males and 1 MC. When we met up he said he gave me a few extra fish. I have/had Katale previously and those were easy to see since it was MC males and O females only group. Not familiar with these abbreviations at all. Would a video help?


----------



## OneAndOni (Oct 26, 2019)

Will this video help?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you know what a Marmalade Cat is, I don't understand. It's a male OB, and they get blue and have male characteristics


----------



## OneAndOni (Oct 26, 2019)

I guess I have to wait and see. Number 1 isn't blue tho. That's what got me confused. I showed the pic to the seller of this one and he said this one was a standard male:


http://imgur.com/SOmoI5F


Is there anyway to tell if all the images are indeed Fuelleborni ''Mbenji''

Thank you for your help. I have tried to ask my mate but his first question was if these fish weren't Trevawasae since they look so slender.


----------

